# Need accounting person to test a gpl accounting software for India



## digitallyfree (Nov 3, 2008)

*freeacc.blogspot.com/

Its still early alpha quality.

Need a accounting person to test the software and give feedback.

Since developer has zero back ground in accounts, if you know or you know someone who knows a little bit of accounts and willing to spends a few minutes occasionally - email pshah.mumbai(AT)gmail.com. Need to clarify few things related to accounts 

Cya !


----------



## Rahim (Nov 3, 2008)

^I am interested. Give me download link for openSUSE 11.


----------



## digitallyfree (Nov 3, 2008)

Its not job opportunity ! I am asking for free unpaid volunteers 

I have not made a package file for it yet.

If you have bzr installed then

download the latest source

$bzr branch lp:~pshahmumbai/freeacc/trunk

there is a file called ./freeacc -> its the binary executable. You can run that and see if it works or else you need to compile it using the below script.

$./me

You will need Qt 4.4 and MySQL server.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 3, 2008)

Gimme the source code. I can try helping out with the development, but beware that I am a newbie at SQL and I am still studying basics.


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2008)

lolulearn!


----------



## digitallyfree (Nov 3, 2008)

> Gimme the source code. I can try helping out with the development, but beware that I am a newbie at SQL and I am still studying basics.



If you have bazaar (*bazaar-vcs.org) installed just run 

$bzr branch lp:~pshahmumbai/freeacc/trunk

Then navigate to the directory and there is a binary file (./freeacc) for quick testing

Just make sure you have MySQL installed and started.

Or you need to compile the software. You will need Qt 4.4 dev environment (Qt 4.3 will give some QFormLayout errors)

Let me know if you have any problems running.


----------



## Partymonger (Nov 5, 2008)

Im doing CA, so may be able to help you..

I will be free after 12th..do tell me what and how to do..
i dont have much experience abt linux though..


----------



## Rahim (Nov 5, 2008)

^Are you a final year student?


----------



## digitallyfree (Nov 8, 2008)

Partymonger : check your PM


----------



## Rahim (Nov 8, 2008)

^Kya bhai mujhe bhool gaya. I too am a CA final year student.


----------



## Partymonger (Nov 10, 2008)

No im doing PCC..
where are you located?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 11, 2008)

_qmake _&&_ make_ takes a very long time here. Will be trying out once its compiled.

Why didn't you consider using Python/Ruby bindings to Qt instead?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 11, 2008)

Partymonger said:


> No im doing PCC..
> where are you located?


I am from The City of Joy


----------



## digitallyfree (Nov 17, 2008)

I was thinking about using python but it will make the software less portable.

Users will have to install python, qt bindings,etc on Win/Mac which will be big hassle. Also the Ruby/Python bindings are not supported by officially by trolltech and sometimes they lag behind the official release.

Benifit of C++ :

- very fast
- portable
- officially supported by trolltech
- i can compile it statically and it will work without any installer etc

Its bit harder to code though


----------



## Rahim (Nov 17, 2008)

Best of Luck.


----------

